# Aire or camping north of Paris????



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,
Florence and I are off to the rugby in 2 weeks (I am Welsh - she is French!!!.....should be fun!!). Hoping to stop north of Paris and catch the RER to the stadium but have no clue as to where??? 'All the Aires France' and Alan Rogers doesnt offer much help either.

Anyone in the Community able to shed light on the problem please???
many thanks
Carl & Flo


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,not that this will be much help (but it stops the thread falling away) I have found that there are not many if any aires or sites just north of Paris,but I could be wrong,

Gary


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks Gary - this is what I thought........  
maybe we will just have to park in the station car-park, then drive on and find somewhere after the match - we will be heading to Normandy after for a long weekend of shopping for cheeses, wine, fois gras et al!!!!

One advantage of living where we do - not too far to Dover to stock up


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you checked on the campsite map here? There is a couple around Paris listed there.

Go to Reviews above and select Camp Site Map, select country France and then zoom to Paris area.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1476

http://www.campingparis.fr/boulogne_infos.html

AFAIK this is the only one open at this time of the year.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Just had a quick look on the map as suggested, however the nearest seems to be Eurodisney.... but not that convenient - the stadium is in the St. Denis district on the RER from the north.
We will probably stop in a town just off the A1 north of Paris and catch the train from there. Kick-off is at 9pm on the Friday so we should have time.....

looking forward to it.....
carl & flo


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

carl & flo, do not know if this helps you but there is an all year municipal site with an adjacent aire at Attichy 60 miles north of paris with a rail link a few minutes walk from the site.

We stop there often when in that area and its a very pleasant site and they have heated toilets/showers as well for us softies.

I had thought i had put it in the database but it seems i have not (will do later)

Camping Municipal
Rue de la Fontaine Auber
60350
Attichy 

Tel. 03 44 42 15 99

gps N 49. 40695 E 3. 05303

Bob


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi guys
You may find this of use, it is not an Aire but a campsite. If you go to this site then click on Camping du Bois de Boulonge it will give more info, and it is only 3 km from Champ Elysees. www.campingparis.fr/indexuk.htm. 
Enjoy watching England win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ken


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

bradleypark said:


> Hi guys
> You may find this of use, it is not an Aire but a campsite. If you go to this site then click on Camping du Bois de Boulonge it will give more info, and it is only 3 km from Champ Elysees. www.campingparis.fr/indexuk.htm.
> Enjoy watching England win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ken


 we stayed here at xmas very handy for paris, campsite runs a bus to local train station into paris. Local bus service back to site every 15 mins drops you 5 mins walk to site, would recomend site to anybody opening hours 20 hrs per day yes 20 hours. longer hours that arkwright no shutting at lunch time either.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK - this seems like the safest / most appropriate bet.....
good transport links to / through the city - we will do it!!!

many thanks all.

BTW - 'Enjoy watching England win'????????? eh??? It is Wales v France... ahem - who won in Cardiff last weekend????? bring on Le Bleu's!! I think the match of the tournament will be Ireland v Wales - shame no tickets available unless you are decked in Corporate wealth.........
ho hum
carl and flo


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK................we did it and stayed at the Bois de Boulogne - a great site (if a little pricey...), however very convenient to get into the city.

it was touch and go getting back to the Metro before the last shuttle bus left at midnight + 15 though.......made it with minutes to spare otherwise it would have been a VERY long walk back...

As for the match? lets just say that Wales have lost the Grand Slam but the Championship may JUST still be on.... I can hope!!!!!! Fantastic night though...

Travelled on to Deauville for Saturday night and stayed on a friendly aire near to the railway station - highly recommended! Market on the sunday morning and walk along the beach in the afternoon before heading back to Dunkerque for the 10pm ferry.....

Looking forward to going back soon,
Carl and Flo


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Carl and Flo,

Thanks for the feedback re the Bois de Boulogne, we may well give it a go in the early autumn. Hope you two are still talking - despite the result!!!!!.

Who knows, might see you there!

Ken & Sue


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Do please submit a review of the site on our database entry here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1476


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the report. We're going to the Bois de Boulogne site next thurs for a few nights - we'll watch the Italy v Wales and England v France game in a bar after deciding to knock the Rome trip on the head for the Wales game. Far too expensive.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Do please submit a review of the site on our database entry here:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1476


Will do............

BTW - is there such a thing as an MHF sticker that can be put on the 'van so that fellow members can be recognised (if they want to be!!!!) on sites etc?

And yes - Flo and I are still talking!!!! :lol:


----------

